# XML-Parser mit GUI?



## Noar (16. Apr 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe recht häufig mit XML-Instanzen zu tun, und möchte diese vor der Weiterverarbeitung auf Validität (gegen eine DTD) prüfen. (Auf Filesystemebene, hat nicht direkt was mit Verarbeitung innerhalb von Java-Programmen zu tun...)
Ist ja auch soweit ganz einfach.

Leider sind alle Parser, die ich kenne, rein komandozeilenorientiert. Ich hätte das ganze nun gern mit GUI. Also einfach eine Oberfläche, in der in die DTD anwählen kann, und das Verzeichnis (oder die Datei), die geprüft werden soll.

Bevor ich mich jetzt aber ransetze versuche, da was zu basteln, wollte ich mal fragen, ob nicht einer von euch 
evtl. schon sowas kennt. Bedingung ist: Open-Source (min. jedoch Freeware).

Gruß und Dank,
Noar


----------



## theomega (17. Apr 2006)

Evtl ein bischen Overkill: Eclipse und XMLBuddy als Plugin, das kann auf jeden Fall Validierung gegen ein DTD inkl markierung der Fehler. Nur hat recht groß und unhandlich wenn man es nur dafür braucht. Aber kostenlos.


----------



## Noar (17. Apr 2006)

Hallo theomega,

danke für den Tip, hab auch schon daran gedacht. Aber ist schon recht unhandlich...
Außerdem: Kann ich damit dann auch mehrere Dateien (z.B. ein ganzes Verzeichnis) auf einmal prüfen? 
Oder geht das dann nur jeweils für einzelne Dateien?

Ansonsten scheint es mir inzwischen fast einfacher, einen Kommandozeilen-Parser zu nehmen und doch selber 
ne kleine GUI zu bauen.

Gruß und Dank,
Noar


----------

